# 4x4 Choices...what to buy??



## CaptJack (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been researching on the internet the various 4x4 vehicles that I could use for driving on the beaches here in N. Florida. Currently, I drive a 2x4 Ford Explorer, which I have never dared to take on the sand. 
I really like the Toyota FJ Cruiser, except for the price. The Jeep 4 door Wrangler would fit the bill, except I heard their reliability is the pits. I don't really want a truck, except maybe a 4x4 Ranger with the 4.0 Liter V6. Other trucks are too big for what I need.

Has anyone had any experience with the 4x4 full-size Explorer? Is it too heavy for soft Florida sand?

I'm not interested in buying something used, so I have only been looking at the 2008 models available. Not a lot to choose from in my opinion. Kinda want to keep the price under $30K. Any suggestions?

Thanks.
CaptJack


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow...Gonna take a brand new vehicle on the beach, huh?...

Cool. 

Any true 4x4 you like will get the job done. A "True" 4x4 will have a shiftable transfer case AND a low range, not "all wheel drive".

I've got a '99 Jeep Cherokee XJ with approaching 150,000 miles on it, for my fishin' buggy. I'd leave for California in it right now, if I wanted to go there...

No way I'd put saltwater, mullet guts, bonito heads, and Gulp! juice in a new truck, but hey, I'd sure LIKE to be able to...


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I thought the new Explorers were now just "full time all wheel drive". I used to own 94 Explorer with real 4x4 my mom bought a new 98 Explorer and it has full time.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

The Toyota FJ,s are nice. my brothers got the 2007. The floors are not carpeted in these but rather have a rubber liner that is easily cleaned and do not absorb liquid which is a big plus.
The automatics are part time 4wd which is a big blessing in MPG vs the standards that are full time. We do a lot of soft sand riding in the woods of central FL. and have yet HAD to put in 4w where as my old cherokee which i have always had a very high regard for would have spent 1/2 of the time there. when we did putin 4w it handled very well and manuvered nicely down the narrow roads of Ocala National Forrest.
he paid 24k for the basic which was just in october . 
I have never been much of a fan of toyotas 4wd vehichles but will give this thing a high rating


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i actually use my 1998 mercedes ml320 truck.

the AWD works very well. i never had to use low range yet. havent gone lower then 3 gear either. in the sand up here in NYC.


----------



## vripley (May 25, 2007)

I love my FJ Cruiser. It will go anywhere!

Here it is in action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTYNATMOprU


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Loved my 2000 4x4 Ranger*

I had a 2000 Ranger that I loved, but I "upgraded" to a 2k4 F150. I would KILL to have that truck back. the 2000's only had 160 hp but man this thing moved, handled like a sports car and could handle the sand, snow and anything else I threw at it. I would recommend a cap with a rhino lining. I had the Bed Rug, which was awesome, but the tonneau leaked and it had a moldy smell. I have a cap with a rhino lining now and if I would have done the same with the Ranger, I'd still have it today. Was getting 19 mpg on the highway when I traded it in too... Man I miss the days of $1.20/gal gas.....

But anyway, I don't take the F150 into the sand too often, but the rhino lining sure makes cleanup a breeze. Fish guts that make it off the cutting board and into the bed or on the tailgate flush right out as long as you hose out as soon as you get home. 

I really can't complain about the F150, I just don't need that much of a truck too often, but when I do, I do appreciate it.... I just miss the sportiness of the Ranger.... Sorry for the rambling post, I've been sampling the egg nog....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I had a Ranger as well. Great little truck. 1993 with the 2.3 I4. Great fuel mileage, but no power. Also had an 02 F-250 diesel. More torque than you would ever need on the sand, but a great truck. Diesel at 3.49 a gallon killed that one. Driving a Jeep Grand Cherokee now. 4.0 I-6. Thing floats on the sand. Great little beach buggy and it gets about 18-19 MPG. 

I think a truck with a cap and spray in liner is the ticket.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

CaptJack said:


> I've been researching on the internet the various 4x4 vehicles that I could use for driving on the beaches here in N. Florida. Currently, I drive a 2x4 Ford Explorer, which I have never dared to take on the sand.
> I really like the Toyota FJ Cruiser, except for the price. The Jeep 4 door Wrangler would fit the bill, except I heard their reliability is the pits. I don't really want a truck, except maybe a 4x4 Ranger with the 4.0 Liter V6. Other trucks are too big for what I need.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with the 4x4 full-size Explorer? Is it too heavy for soft Florida sand?
> ...


whats wrong with the FJs price?
i honestly dont find it that big of deal. since all the american suvs and 4x4 cost just as much . 
but dont hold jack squat resell value later down the road.

while the FJ like any toyota holds a value.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

May not be what you are looking for but my Nissan 4x4 Kingcab, tricked with 35 inch wheels, 4 inches of body lift and an additional 1 inch of suspension lift, V6 (with a 300Z engine, original factory) is..... a 1987 with 200,000 miles and still going strong. Now it does have some rust, but sea and road salt are not too nice to any metal. I'll likely go Nissan with the next one too.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

basstardo said:


> I think a truck with a cap and spray in liner is the ticket.


As A ORV neebie this year, I looked into the SUV vs the pickup truck. So much easier to load the truck up and not worry about the uphosterly, sand in the seats, or rod holders ripping the inside of the SUV. 

Went with the 206 Silverado EC Hybrid, truck cap and spay in liner. Load it up, drop the tailgate and fish. No need to worry about anything spilling in the truck - just hose it down after the trip. Just makes more sense and is easier to clean...

The truck with stock tires floats on the sand at 18 psi.. Just hit the 4X4 Hi button and drive!

Sandcrab


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree stock tires work well in the sand. The 35 inch tires I have are because I used to mud the truck and they tear up the snow, they work fine in the sand but need to be deflated considerably.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I just bought a 2000 Blazer... they don't have the best reputation, but it has low miles and good ext. warranty through the dealer. It's got the GM 4.3 Vortec and the instant 4x4 button is nice. Like it more than the Cherokee. Only 73000 but so far no major issues at all with the vehicle, other than the cheap interior clips and rattling interior. Luckily the sound system it came with is loud enough to cover that up.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Rockstar said:


> ...the instant 4x4 button is nice.


I have one on my truck too but ALWAYS run on the sand in the 4WD-HI position... Do you have any problems on the sand running in this position?

Sandcrab


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I run in 2WD a lot of the time, but 4 Hi is probably what most people use. Unless you're trying to creep out of something, 4 Lo probably isn't going to be very useful. My XJ goes on the sand really well, and a couple weeks back I drove all the way from Ramp 44 almost to Frisco in 2WD before I realized I forgot to shift into 4 Hi.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

saltandsand said:


> May not be what you are looking for but my Nissan 4x4 Kingcab, tricked with 35 inch wheels, 4 inches of body lift and an additional 1 inch of suspension lift, V6 (with a 300Z engine, original factory) is..... a 1987 with 200,000 miles and still going strong. Now it does have some rust, but sea and road salt are not too nice to any metal. I'll likely go Nissan with the next one too.


I just took delivery of a spanking new 2008 Nissan Frontier 4x4 w/4 Hi-Lo range, V6 Kingcab and bedliner for $20K. I traded in a brand new 2007 Nissan Frontier 2x4 for it...I loved it so much I HAD to upgrade. 2007/8 Frontier I chose (stuck with) the Nissan range since my previous truck, 1995 4x2 King Cab 4-cyl has 240K miles on it and going just fine; I also have a 1996 Nissan PU w/~70K miles for the kid in college. Reliability is excellent, just under the Toyotas but w/out the extra price. In other words, an excellent value.

Six Nissans, including the 1996 Quest Van, and not a dog in the bunch!


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

nissan xterra, off road version 
been real happy with it.


----------



## Amphib (Jan 8, 2008)

I have to agree with Railroader, New Truck on the Beach; I have a 92 Jeep Wrangler Project vehicle, designated for Fishing and hunting.


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

Sandcrab said:


> I have one on my truck too but ALWAYS run on the sand in the 4WD-HI position... Do you have any problems on the sand running in this position?
> 
> Sandcrab


Never had an issue running 4WD-Hi.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

*I dunno....*



GMinPA said:


> Never had an issue running 4WD-Hi.


but quite a few of the beaches around the OBX has got some nice soft sand, and running in 4 lo just seems the way to go. Lot less wear on your tranny it seems to me. 24k for a truck that'l go anywhere and last ya at least 10 years, think I might invest......


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

Jeep Grand Cherokee. I have a 95 V8 and have yet to get stuck in the sand. I have pulled out a number of trucks and have failed only once(multiple guys tried to pull this fool out). I've gotten 2 other jeeps which was embaressing(tourist that didn't air down) out, ford explorer or expedition and a full size chevy subrban that was down to the frame, that guy thought i stood no chance in hell and i put it in 4-low hit overdrive and pulled it right out. get a jeep.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*another Ranger Vote*

I have a 2002 Ranger (4th one) and love it but going to sell cause I needed a bigger truck to tow a camper with ...... the 4L motor is great also .... the one before this one I sold at 225,000 and the guy that bought it still drives it every day ....They are one tuff truck ... very dependable ... best small truck on the market .... I vote a truck over the suv just to also keep the slop out of the inside of a suv .... put a cap on it and your good to go ......


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have an 05 Tacoma double cab 4X4 and I run AI just find with street tires. I also can vouch for SandCrab as I follwed in to the end of AI. Take a look at the Tacoma. You won't be disappointed


----------



## cobia35 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have the 2007 Jeep X unlimited 4 door with hard top and soft top or roll with top off. I have taken it out on cheasapeake bay but not oregon inlet yet it performs fine. The floor has all season carpet that is removeable and the floor have drain plugs in that you can take out and hose out inside if needed. I love mine A+ vehicle so far.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> I just bought a 2000 Blazer... they don't have the best reputation, but it has low miles and good ext. warranty through the dealer. It's got the GM 4.3 Vortec and the instant 4x4 button is nice. Like it more than the Cherokee. Only 73000 but so far no major issues at all with the vehicle, other than the cheap interior clips and rattling interior. Luckily the sound system it came with is loud enough to cover that up.



Good luck with that one. I got my 2000 blazer at the same mileage as you I am at 145,000 now in that time I have had to have the transmition serviced once the coolant system had to be acid cleaned to remove the gelled coolant that had built up and then I had to replace the radiator because it started leaking. I had to drive the 3 hours home from the beach in 4x4 because it gor locked on. Got it fixed. Then the next time I went to the beach I got stuck in 2x4 and could not get off the beach on my own. In all I have had about $2500 in repairs since getting it. And this was having my uncle do the repairs. I love the thing when it is working but more often than not it just frustrates me. Anyway the best advice I could give is keep an eye on your radiator cause it will go bad if your system leaks at all. They are actually trying to file a class action suit this year due to how often they crap out.


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

*Don't Buy Toyota*

I know this has been all over a few sites like the militia and what not, but figure I'll spread the word. toyota donated 20 mil to the group that is trying to get obx beach driving shut down. check it out on fishmiltia.


----------

